# redundant!



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

yesterday i was made redundant, bit of a shock as both of us work together. we live in tunbridge wells, work hard, especially together. anyone need a couple in their 40`s???


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That can take the edge off even a good day. Sorry to hear it. We were both made redundant but we chose the time and place.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh Bless you both, thats terrible, however, look at it as an oppertunity to try something new......
Depends on your position of course, but perhaps take some time out and be a site warden for the season or look in The Lady magazine, sometimes there are some house secuity jobs to be had in nice places.

Maybe someone on here could offer employement ..dependant on your skills.....get a job working at a motorhome dealers we need to level the playing field a bit.

Whatever you do, good luck with it, I'm sure there is a brighter day on the horizon!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

My sympathies, especially if you enjoyed the job and the people.

I suspect that if the economy is going to go the way the pundits say you won't be the last by any means.

If you can don't wait to look for another job, get in there searching immediately. It gives you a sense of purpose and shows employers you're conscientious.

Sorry, it's my old training as a redeployment consultant coming out. 

Good luck

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, it can be a blessing in disguise!

I packed my business in five years ago at the age of 58.

The TV repair game was going downhill fast so I got out before it dragged me down.

Within a couple of months I had talked myself into a part-time job at a local prestige hotel as general electrical handyman.
A month later the local swimming pool head-hunted me to be a life-guard and swimming teacher - I do 18 hours a week and I absolutely love it.

So, look at it on the bright side. 
A door has closed and a window of opportunity has opened up!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi elandy

Sorry your first post here was such bad news. As others have said, sometimes fate forcing your hand can be a blessing in disguise. I'm sure there's plenty of opportunities for an enterprising mature couple.

Gerald


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi elandy, sorry to hear your bad news, but I can only reiterate what others have said, see it as an opportunity to try something else. I gave up in a job that had no more promotion prospects and was, quite frankly, getting me down, with a long way to go before I could retire I started a small business at home and have never looked back - life's great now 

Smile, be positive and look forward to a better future.

Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

elandy said:


> yesterday i was made redundant, bit of a shock as both of us work together. we live in tunbridge wells, work hard, especially together. anyone need a couple in their 40`s???


One never knows. we are looking for a salesman/advisor !!!

PM me or give Lawrence a call.

Peter


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that 

your only down the road from me ! no consolation really

John


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elandy

Sorry to hear about you been made redundant its happened to me three times, but i am now in a job that gives us a good lifestyle, you say you work well together, have you thought about becoming wardens on a campsite.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

thankyou to all for your replies. we would love to be campsite wardens but as our girls are in the later stage of schooling we have 3/4 years before we are able to consider this. we believe everything happens for good reason and something better will come along........we hope


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

although...

my site has just lost it's manageress...

temporary cover is in place now.. but for how long..

it's so close to where you are it wont affect your kids schooling at all

hmm
will ask

J


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

where is your site? my daughter is in school in wadhurst. i would be happy to muck in and do whatever! i am a fast learner!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

have pm'd you ..


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.caravan-jobfinder.co.uk/wales.html

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/jobs/jobs.asp?area=All

Look here there are a few warden jobs going, If it wasn't for the fact that i have two girls and two dogs I'd try for one of these.

Good Luck!


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

we have 2 girls and 3 dogs! otherwise we`d be off! what kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi elandy, very sorry to hear of the bad news, but as all have said this may give you an opportunity to do something better maybe. I have been down this route so can understand the feelings you have.I am delighted however at such a wonderful response from the guys and dolls regarding help, even JCM.I would have liked that job Peter but like to get away too much.I would have to park my motorhome round the back out of sight.
Wish you all the good luck in your search.

cabby


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

my pm isnt going through to johns cross, i will fone you when is possible.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

We will all eventually be swapped for Poles or Lithuanians or something. It will be minimum wage take it or leave it. I think what we need is some Poles to stand for parliament and say they will do it for half of what we pay the current lot. See them change there tune then.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

elandy said:


> my pm isnt going through to johns cross, i will fone you when is possible.


I have the PM and replied, give Gill Jones a ring and she will be pleased to have a chat with you and arrange a time for both of you to come over

01-580-881288 is her number.

Regards and Good Luck


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have two King Charles Spaniels, Mollie and Charlie.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

we have 3 king charlies! bella is a 5 year old tri, maddie is a 3 year old blenheim and smudge is a 1 year old blenheim. aren`t they just the best dogs ever???!!! we really want a mate for bella so we can have 1 of her pups, she is the best behaved dog in the world. do you know of any dog that would consider a 1 night stand?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

My Charlie would love a one night stand, but he isn't KC although his pedigree is second to none, he's a Stonepit!


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

kc reg not a problem, would you really be interested? we are not in it for monetary purposes, though happy to pay for his `time` or maybe a pup? what is a stonepit?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

heres Charlie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe68 said:


> My Charlie would love a one night stand, but he isn't KC although his pedigree is second to none, he's a Stonepit!


_Wonders if this post title should be changed to ................................_


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Theres good money to be made from Puppies Peter, You should have one with every MH


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

hes gorgeous! how old? he looks a small one like our maddie, people mistake her for a puppy!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe68 said:


> Theres good money to be made from Puppies Peter, You should have one with every MH


We have a doggy bowl just outside the sales office door for all the four legged campers.

!


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

from redundant to dog breeding in 3 easy steps....
i love our babies


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

He was two the day befor eChristmas Eve, hes had 2 litters already though.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh my god!!!! i want 1.......or 2. would you pm me with your fees info please. ?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

His name is Stone pit just Ted, he's from a breeder called Diane earl, his relations are crufts winners!
Very Posh, to us Hes Charlie. Not a hance of crufts


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

i`m supposed to be depressed at being made redundant and you show me those! it made me smile!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Then something good happened today then after all, now you have made me smile. You don't say where you are in your profile, I'm in Derby are you close


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

tunbridge wells, but we are not scared of driving a few miles. good chance to take the van out. oh........charlie with maddie!!! baby cavs!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

we're coming down to Folkstone for the easter weekend and the dogs will be with us that would probably be a good time to meet up


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

my sister lives in folkestone so yes that be great. forgive me being green on this.................does the female have to be in season for mating? i can hear every1 laughing at me,,, hahaha


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes so as soon as she is just PM me. I just spoke to my friend who says £150 or a pup is the normal stus fee, But I don't want anther pup, So would a £100 ish be OK, once you have sold the pups if jobs for you both are not forthcoming


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

that sounds great and we are happy to come your way. i may message you now so i dont lose the opportunity. i even have a lead for jobs for us both at a motorhome dealership not too far from here, not such a bad day after all eh ?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

See you soon Then, I'll go and give Charlie the good news


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

elandy said:


> yesterday i was made redundant, bit of a shock as both of us work together. we live in tunbridge wells, work hard, especially together. anyone need a couple in their 40`s???


Hi

Turn this round - it could be a positive thing.

I have been made redundant in the past - more than once and each time it is a shock, but then when I look back, I wonder why I was ever working there in the first place!

On both occasions, I divided the redundancy money in half. One half went on reducing the mortgage, the other went in the bank until I found another job. Longest period without salary was three weeks. Saying that, had the job market been against me, I would happily have gone to work in a petrol station, garden centre or anything to put food in the cupboard.

Good luck - this can be a bonus, not a problem.

Russell


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

thankyou for your advice. redundancy money......hmmmmmmmmm we will be lucky if we get paid this week! we have a lead through this post for work so fingers crossed


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Where did you work Elandy, What did you do.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Elandy to hear about your redundancy, I am sure you will find something very soon, good luck with the hunting,
we also have a charlie (Tizzie) a black and tan , she is nearly 5 months old now, my daughter has 2 blenhams they are comeing up to 8 months

Anne


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh gosh they are beautiful! i will post pics of our little trio when my daughter is home. they are the most loyal and loving little creatures, always fighting over my lap!


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

WE HAVE AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
at johns cross motorhomes, all due to my putting a post on here. worth the ten pounds already!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The best of luck well done to you and John's Cross as well.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes, fingers crossed for friday!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

elandy said:


> WE HAVE AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fantastic news! Well done. The very best of luck to you. 

Gerald


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

What a site! What a thread! What good people!  

Irishhomer

PS: Good luck with the job hunt


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck both for Friday (and with the doggy do dahs!!) Hope it all works out for you...everything happens for a reason, as the saying goes

The pessimist complains about the wind
The optimist expects it to change
the realist adjusts the sails.

Good luck on your new voyage.
Regards
Annie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a Forum :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Redeployment bureau and dog matching all in the same thread    Where could you find that elsewhere on the internet.

Even the link to motorhomes is the good offices of a dealer - wonders will never cease.

Happy to be a member here

Sue


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

we didn`t get to the interview as our girls were involved in a car accident on the way to school. they are both home now and safe! one has whiplash and the other a very bruised chest, they were so very lucky!!! interview to be rearranged asap.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Been following your posts,what an amazind site!

Sorry to hear about the accident,thank god they are both OK,good luck with the interview and keep us all informed.

Lesley


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Elaine. Hope you get another interview soon.
Zoe


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

been quite a week! want to wrap the kids in cotton wool but to add to the torment the eldest, is as i type, on a plane to new york. at what age do we stop worrying about our kids? i think i know the answer to that!


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just to add my ;'condolences'.. Life stinks at times. I can't offer you a job. But wanted to add, although you won't be able to see it right now, life DOES open other doors and I really hope that you find something else to keep you both happy and content. I was self-employed with one man business and when I got cancer I had to pack it in. Life suddenly seemed to piddle on me from every direction as my elderly parents were also diagnosed.. and me their carer!!! I could go on and on about what went wrong ... but hey, do you know what ... from somewhere within you find the strength to face everything that is thrown at you. 

You will find out who your REAL friends are, you will make new and caring friends in the most unexpected places, and you only have to believe in yourselves and each other. Remember that you DO have each other to help you cope and in being strong for each other you will find a strength that you never knew you had .... Sorry I'm sounding like a mother now . . I tend to mother people  But I just want you to know that my thoughts are with you and sending you loads of good vibes. Love Joy


----------

